# Crohn's and cystitis/thrush



## hannah-rose (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey all,

Haven't been on in a while, my lovely new Doc says he thinks I have perianal Crohn's (boo) but that infliximab might fix it (yey)

I'm getting a THIRD opinion from ANOTHER colorectal surgeon in a week or so before we try some treatments.

So since getting that little bit closer to a diagnosis, I was googling the link between Crohn's and cystitis and thrush.

I've had both since I was 16 and get thrush maybe four times a year and cystitis I can get pretty regularly too, maybe three times a year depending on if there are any triggers. I get it really badly too, have to take a day off work and just stay in bed continually drinking gallons of water and taking antibiotics, I usually pass blood too.

I found some evidence that cystitis can be common in Crohn's sufferers - maybe because of the inflammation in that area, and since my Crohn's is thought to be just perianal that would make sense.

I just wondered if anybody else had heard of a link between Crohn's and urine infections or thrush?

Thanks all  xx


----------



## Rebecca85 (Jun 25, 2011)

The first thing that came to mind was a small fistula between the bladder and bowel, that would allow bacteria to seep into the bladder. Have you had this ruled out? Failing that, it could be that if you have mucous or leakage, the germs out of your bum move around in your knickers and enter through the vagina or urethra.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 25, 2011)

Urine infections for sure if there's a fistula. I've also read that people with Crohn's are more prone to have one and once you're had one your risk for having another increases. E.coli is the most common cause of bladder infections. E.coli is found in fecal matter and our own intestines of course. So if there's any sort of connection on the inside be it a fistula or some sort of intestinal flora getting loose inside or perhaps even frequent bowel movements and all that wiping making it easier for the E.coli to get past the small passage from the anus to the urethra then you'll probably experience an infection. I know I used to get them often back when I was 16 before my surgery. Haven't had one since then (I've been in remission the whole time too).

As for thrush, an illness that weakens the immune system (which Crohn's does) upsets the balance of microorganisms in the body including Candida. Candida overgrowth causes thrush. Candida is also found in the intestines so if any were to travel into the bladder then it would cause a bladder infection because the contents in the bladder must be sterile. 

I've heard a lot of people on the forum mentioning UTIs and thrush so you aren't alone. Getting your illness under control should help decrease the number of times you get either one if at all.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Hannah
I had one UTI after another when my Crohns first flared and like Crabby and Rebecca say, it's due to a bowel to bladder fistula. Urine is very bubbly, but some poor folks  also pass stool through the bladder.
Have you had a CT scan? That's what finally found the cause of bladder problems for me. I hope you get sorted out soon. I know how annoying and painful it is having to pee every two minutes.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Hannah,

Unfortunately just being a woman is going to mean you have a much greater chance of developing a UTI than if you were a man. The main reason for this is the urethra of a woman is situated much closer to the anus and the length of the urethra in a woman is very short, so very easy for bacteria to track up into the bladder. 

If you are sexually active you are at a greater risk also. 

Believe it or not, the potential to develop UTI's can actually run in families! 

You certainly can't rule out an internal fistula but I would imagine symptoms would always be present if that were the case. 

Perhaps in your case it is indeed the perianal disease you have, a constant source of discharge to track up your urethra. 

Do you wear pads? If so this can also create the perfect environment for UTI's and Thrush. Unfortunately they aren't very breathable so keep the area warm and moist and the bugs just love it! :eek2:

I wouldn't have too much trouble seeing a link between Crohns, UTI's and Thrush, particularly in women with perianal disease. I hope things improve for you fast Hannah and you get a much needed break from the disease and the UTI's! 

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## bruscar (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Jannah,

I agree with dusty, interestingly (ok, i am a man right but here goes) when we had our first lillte lady the nurse was helping me to change her and was giving me every instruction, anyway she told me that you always wipe downwards on girls for the very reason that dusty went through,the nearby location of the anus to the you know what.(sorry,starting to feel a bit of a weirdo telling a woman about her own body( anyway you get my drift !

As regrds the thrush, i had a blister in my mouth and went to see a friend of mine who is a dentist and he called my consultant and discussed me and my blister and i was given mouthwash etc,but . . . . the next morning i was completely white in my mouth totally blistered and couldnt even open my mouth, so i was brought into hospital as i was also bleeding from the mouth.  It was hurrendous and i genuinely thought i was a gonner. Nightmare i was in for a month being seen by allsorts of medical students and hearing lots of oooh's an wow's . . . .glad to be of amusement !!

For the net three months my mouth would shed its lining every morning and i would bleed for about half an hour, total nightmare.

So Candida beware.

Good to see ya back Hannah, take care

Bruscar


----------



## hannah-rose (Jun 26, 2011)

Ooh wow look at all these replies, thanks guys 

I've had an abdominal CT, a colonoscopy and a sigmoidoscopy (that one where they put the big camera up yer bum), so although a fistula would definitely cause this I don't think I have one (I hope). Seem to pee normally and nothing is weird is that regards so It's probs just a cleanliness issue.

Since I had my op in January I keep scrupulously clean and wear a dressing on my poor little ulcer which keeps the whole area clean and protected - I also havent had a UTI since then either, wooh  although I have had thrush, but that always seems to happen when I'm run down or whatever.

You're right dusty sex is definitely a trigger, but Ive learnt to combat it by drinking gallons of water and that usually does the trick, but sometimes If Im not careful and I let myselfget dehydrated - sex or no sex - i get them realllly bad and really quickly too. Also my Aunty used to get UTIs ALL the time, like, every month or so, (and she doesnt have crohn's) and she started taking cranberry forte tablets and has only had one or two since, and that was years ago. Luckily I dont get them that often!

That sounds really gross Bruscar, did you find out how you got oral thrush? That sounds so horrible for you, did they give you industrial strength fluconazole?

I'm trying to take a bit better care of myself now and eat healthily etc, I just cannot wait for my appointment on 4th July so I can finally start some treatment that (fingers crossed) might actually work.

Hannah xx


----------



## bruscar (Jun 26, 2011)

hey Hannah, sorry for giving your name a j earlier.

anyway, to be honest i had tons of meds at that time and litres and litres of fluids and i think initially i also had three units of blood, its about four or five years ago now. the guy beside me had two policemen at his bed cos he was a criminal, so it was really pleasant environment NOT !

Oh yeah and your right it was gross . . . haha

take care H

Bruscar


----------



## Keona (Jun 27, 2011)

ha Bruscar... no doubt that would be an uncomfortable environment when you're trying to heal.  lol....


----------



## archie (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but any time i've taken flagyl (YUKE!!) it gives me thrush oral (not anywhere as bad a Bruscar's though thankfully) and otherwise..., canaston duo (Sp??) works wonders.  

Bruscar funny you should mention the criminal by your bed, when I woke up in recovery the guy beside me had just had surgery as he'd been shot in both knees!!! I was on so many drugs at the time so the details are a little shady


----------



## bijon (Aug 22, 2012)

hi my name is bijon i hve had crhones diease from the time i was 20 years old went to the dr. for thrush and said i had a cyst on the back of my tounge i would like to know if any one else has had this i an worried because i smoke ,please reply i am ery depressed over this i do not know if crhone causes this any info would be help ful.


----------



## mish2575 (Mar 24, 2014)

I developed Thrush with my 2nd pregnancy, >2 years ago, that has not gone away with any medication.  It gets slightly better but my tongue is always white.


----------

